# Pics/video of Atlantis Blue Cruze LTZ RS



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you decided when your going to buy your cruze yet chris??? =]=]


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think the video is working, so I'm tryig to upload it to youtube first and see if that works instead.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The dealer sticker above the trunk Cruze badge looks like a creepy set of eyes saying, "I'm watching you".


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The dealer sticker above the trunk Cruze badge looks like a creepy set of eyes saying, "I'm watching you".


HAHAHA! Hey i just reposted the video link, is it working for you guys because i set it to private? Also does the link allow you to see all my Youtube profile info and all that stuff or does just the video show up? If all my personal info and youtube info are showing up, please let me know because i'll need to change the link.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No, it just says it's private. Can't see any of it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

so even the video isnt able to be seen?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Too lazy to upload a screen shot right now, but here's a copy/paste of the text:


​








*GUIDE*













*This video is private.*

If the owner of this video has granted you access, please log in.

























Language: English








Country: Worldwide








Safety: Off








 Help​


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, what about now with this link? VIDEO0010 1) - YouTube


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That did it! Nice job with the video!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That did it! Nice job with the video!



Oh okay, great! Thanks! I took the pics and video on my old ass cell phone (HTC Hero) so i knew it wouldn't be very good but I figured what the h3ll. I can't wait to get the iphone 5 in July but until then, i'm stuck with the phone I've had for the past 3 years and some change.

I'll change the link to the original post. And just to be sure, the link doesn't allow you to see any of my youtube personal info right, lol?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Have you decided when your going to buy your cruze yet chris??? =]=]


I wish I could buy it now but I have to wait until things are a little more secure financially. I'm praying that day comes before they stop taking custom orders on the upcoming 2014 Cruzes, lol!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The dealer sticker above the trunk Cruze badge looks like a creepy set of eyes saying, "I'm watching you".


Yeah, its the same design that's on the license plates in the pics. This was at Charlie Obaugh Chevrolet here in Waynesboro, VA and they use the letter C & O, so from a far it does look like a set of eyes, lol. . They are currently doing the updating that's taking place at every Chevy dealership so its a mess right now but they should be done hopefully before the end of summer. 

Also, that black Nissan Altima that's in the background of the 4th picture is my current car, lol! Truthfully, its been a really good and dependable car and now has close to 200,000 miles on it. If I'm ever able to buy the Cruze, I will certainly miss my Nissan because its been there for me and hasnt needed any major repairs, just regular maintenance for the most part. I can only hope the Cruze can be as reliable and problem free as my 99 Nissan Altima GLE has been.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks like any other Youtube video right now. If I click on your Youtube username, it takes me to this:

​[h=1]ThaBestStarks[/h]







Subscribe2
2subscribers
0video views​



Browse videos
Search



View









Uploads 
Feed 
Comments
[HR][/HR]

​*1:30*VIDEO0010 1)22 views | 54 minutes ago


[h=2]About ThaBestStarks[/h]
[HR][/HR]
by ThaBestStarks

Date JoinedJan 12, 2009

CountryUnited States


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok cool, thanks Jon!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool cool cool cool cool cool cool Now get off the couch and buy that cruzen of your choice I have faith that you can live with out Taco Bell for a while and then you can feel the pain of being a new cruzen owner , the pain does go away as long as you do not have to go down the block past taco bell which you love so much ,and into that new cruzen dealer whom you will learn to hate so much ....feel the pain come join us on this journey of an enthusiastic joy ride .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Cool cool cool cool cool cool cool Now get off the couch and buy that cruzen of your choice I have faith that you can live with out Taco Bell for a while and then you can feel the pain of being a new cruzen owner , the pain does go away as long as you do not have to go down the block past taco bell which you love so much ,and into that new cruzen dealer whom you will learn to hate so much ....feel the pain come join us on this journey of an enthusiastic joy ride .


Yeah, I'm not a big Taco Bell fan by any stretch of the imagination but every few months or so I get a craving for it. My guess is that, I likely won't go there again for another 2-3 months,lol! I would gladly give up eating fast food if it could get a Cruze and I won't mind not being able to afford fast food once I own the Cruze. 

Most of my money once I get the cruze will go to detailing products and other cosmetic mods anyway, so there won't be much left over for fast food, lol. I guess I should hurry up and become a better cook before that time comes huh? Good thing my wife can cook. She's half Greek Cypriot so she be throwing it down in the kitchen, lol!


----------



## ScottJohnson (May 4, 2013)

I recently spotted a all black metal cruze. It had a striking resemblance to the amazing amg series Mercedes. I wish i had taken some pics of it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The more I see this Atlantis blue I am really glad I have the previous years blue granite metallic. The Atlantis blue is way to purple, your photos and video don't reflect that as well as seeing it in person. 

Seen one on the road and thought "when did they start making a purple cruze?"

Blue Granite Metallic
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/dto_garage/users/5187/2707.jpg

http://images.dealerrevs.com/pictures/56482892.jpg

Atlantis Blue
http://images.gtcarlot.com/pictures/70881582.jpg

https://www.google.com/search?q=atl...2013/69726914/Exterior-71931345.html;1024;768


----------

